# Driving on the Ice



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Someone drove out about 25' onto the ice at Nimi from the Main St. ramp before deciding it may not be a good idea to go farther.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow! I bet someone's parents would've been real pissed off!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Not that it's a good idea... Or legal, but I think the ice would hold fine... Key word think
Once as a teen I was in a old bronco driven by a friends friend... He drove off the same spot and started doing donuts out by the point off the ramp... I was scared craplesss as well as the others in the truck... After 2 minutes of that he headed back in laughing at the fear he put in us. Beer+teens+ice=stupidity
I never got in that bronco again.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back when I was a kid a guy landed a small single engine plane on Nimisila and was taxiing across to the west side of the lake. He never made it. I think he got out alright but all you could see of the plane was the tail sticking out of the ice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That whole area was pretty wet and slushy last weekend. They were lucky.

That airplane would have been a sight to see Whaler.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting this nixmkt. 

I wouldn't have thought the ice to be that supportive after all of the warm ups we've had. 

Wow, that must've been quite a site seeing an airplane like that in Nimi.! 
Did you see it Whaler?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Believe it or not the truck/car would have problem not falling through. The ice is a foot in most lakes which is enough to support the weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

U got cordinates where that plane was?or did it not end up fish structure?&#128516;


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

We were driving out on local lakes last winter but had 20" of ice!


----------

